# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  New Member and First Ball Python!

## AdamE

Hi all, my name is Adam and im a brand new ball python owner. I have had reptiles growing up (bearded dragons, timor monitor, rat snake) but it's been a little while since I've owned one. However, I have always admired ball pythons and have been really wanting one the past year or so. Finally, after looking at several different stores and breeders I decided to go for it and picked up this little guy today. While he was being sold as a normal, the employee said that he could possibly be a black pastel morph- but due to their uncertainty they were listing it as normal. If any of you could shed some light on this, it'd be greatly appreciated. Either way, I think he looks fantastic and that is what drew me to him initially. More importantly though, he has a a very calm demeanor and appears to be perfectly healthy. I looked him over for mites, skin irregularities, etc. As did the staff.  Very happy with my purchase and am looking forward to many years of enjoyment with this guy and learning from you guys here. Thanks for having me!

----------


## Jessimica

He certainly looks very dark. I didn't know black pastel was a thing. 

Beautiful snake. What did you name him?

----------

AdamE (10-07-2014)

----------


## AdamE

> He certainly looks very dark. I didn't know black pastel was a thing. 
> 
> Beautiful snake. What did you name him?


Thank you Jessimica! I named him Loki. I hadn't heard much about black pastels either but after looking at some pictures, he appears he could be. Maybe a cinnamon?

----------


## Skittles1101

He appears to be a cute little normal to me. Definitely not cinni. Welcome to bp.net!  :Smile:

----------


## AdamE

> He appears to be a cute little normal to me. Definitely not cinni. Welcome to bp.net!


 Thanks for the welcome! Yea I didn't really think he's a cinnamon since he's pretty dark but I could see possibly black pastel since he has those "alien head" markings- but then again, I'm no expert  :Razz:

----------


## Skittles1101

A lot of normals have alien heads, I'm not seeing black pastel. Unfortunately, a lot of pet stores will sell normals as "possibly something else" to make you think you're getting a better deal than you are. As long as you're happy that's what matters.  :Smile:

----------

AdamE (10-07-2014)

----------


## AdamE

> A lot of normals have alien heads, I'm not seeing black pastel. Unfortunately, a lot of pet stores will sell normals as "possibly something else" to make you think you're getting a better deal than you are. As long as you're happy that's what matters.


Ah, yea I can definitely see that happening. I appreciate the info though. I was happy when I just thought he was a normal so all is well by me  :Smile:  Thanks again :Good Job:

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cold_Blooded_Designs

Looks like a normal to me. Definitely a good looking one. Welcome to bp.net! My first bp came from a pet shop and I'll never buy another snake from local pet stores. When you're ready for another bp check out some breeders online. There are some really good breeders out there and you'll get more for your money. 
Feel free to post more pics as your new pet grows up or if you have any questions about bp care.

----------


## AdamE

> Looks like a normal to me. Definitely a good looking one. Welcome to bp.net! My first bp came from a pet shop and I'll never buy another snake from local pet stores. When you're ready for another bp check out some breeders online. There are some really good breeders out there and you'll get more for your money. 
> Feel free to post more pics as your new pet grows up or if you have any questions about bp care.


Thanks, I think he's pretty good looking too. Especially for a normal. I got him from a reptile dealer not a big Petco or anything like that but I agree, the breeder is probably a better route to go for next time. I'll certainly be updating with pictures as he gets bigger. Thanks for the info and welcome!

----------


## Ransack

Its a normal but if your pictures are accurate it has very dark clean blacks. I would trade you a black pastel for a snake like that  :Smile:

----------


## AdamE

> Its a normal but if your pictures are accurate it has very dark clean blacks. I would trade you a black pastel for a snake like that


Thanks! And yup he looks just like that. The jet black was something that caught my eye as well. Especially against the nice clean white that goes up his sides a bit

----------

